# Gifts from your hive



## S_Toast (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi, I haven't posted in a while because I had to sell my bees after finding out my son is terribly allergic. I'll have to wait until he isn't a toddler to get anymore. In any event, I am looking for gifts for my sons birthmother for birthmothers day and was wondering if anyone on here has an etsy store or would like to sell me some soaps, balms, etc that they make. I thought a homemade gift to pamper herself would be nice. Thanks for the help.


----------



## truepick (Mar 18, 2012)

check out honeyrun farm in williamsport ohio, they have a link to their etsy site on their page.


----------



## remmy (Jun 5, 2012)

The Ohio Etsy is a great store. I saw that ur son has a bee allergy. If u hope for him to grow out of the allergy be sure he eats plenty of honey, pollen balls, mixed slum gum/propulis, will help. When I was a child I was allergic to bees, my tramps feed me all the above and by 8yrs I had no irritation from them. Just a bit of info for u...


----------

